# Converted Yamaha Fazer.... Finished.



## Matej (Dec 4, 2015)

What motor and batteries did you use? I like that it looks like a regular stock bike.


----------



## nucleus (May 18, 2012)

Looks great, can you share more details?


----------



## mcress (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks!

A few more details

Yamaha Fazer FZS600 2000 Year
Enertrac 602 Liquid Cooled Hub Motor
Kelly KLS8080 400 Amp Controller
Kelly HWZ 325w DCDC
Kelly Charger
13 Leaf modules, Bulk Charging to 107.9v

I bought the Donor bike back in June last year as I just needed a project to keep my brain ticking over! I commute on an NC750X DCT into London everyday, if I can sort out some charging here I'll start using it instead.
It's been an interesting build and I've learned loads, which was the point really.
Hopefully start getting some miles on it next week and see how it performs - so far it's only been about 100 yards up the road, but feels super smooth...

Cheers,

Mike.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

http://elmoto.net/showthread.php?t=4201


----------



## mcress (Jan 13, 2015)

MOT passed, Taxed (free!) Now street legal...... And it goes rather well....

Except at the moment, it doesn't. First ride out, and 40 miles in (with about 20 remaining) and I start getting a clicking noise from the motor, although it continued to run normally. Spoke with the manufacturer and he thought it was a bearing. Stripped it today and sure enough a sealed bearing was dry inside. Not their fault, they don't make the bearings, just one of those things, it'll be up and running again in a few days. Love it!


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Good design with the hub motor leaving lots of room for Lithium. 7kWh ?
Just check if the rear spoked rim has a safety bead. It will hold the tire on the rim if you get a flat tire. If theres no safety bead like on my Honda Posty bike, you will be skidding down the road steel on ashpalt just like I did.


----------



## jerronem4 (Apr 30, 2017)

Cool! Fazer is one of my fave yamaha bikes.


----------



## mcress (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks! Unfortunately it's not so cool at the moment - my Kelly controller failed spectacularly at the weekend, on only my 4th trip out.

They are sending me a replacement, but confidence is not high with these controllers right now.


----------



## MathisLaurant (Feb 21, 2017)

Really? only after 4 rides? that's is worrying with the kelly. i just got mine 2 weeks ago.

but how did you get your leaf batteries?


----------

